# Is this legal?



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Out here that entire set-up would not fly. ( Non- EUSERC )

Still.

I would've thought that the risers would feed the Service Disconnect -- 

Then the conductors would pass over to the CT cabinet -- line side coming in at the TOP -- 

Then the load side conductors would leave at the bottom to enter the building.

The idea being to provide a cold CT cabinet for the Poco's meter gal.

So, to me the whole running scheme looks weird.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

That's where it enters the building










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks really low. Poco here wants meter 3' to 5'. Do you still have to run mast up for overhead for them? Is that a driveway or road? Would need protection from physical damage?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The unfused conductors passing the fused conductors in the switch is pretty typical. I wouldnt worry about it. It is within service gutters that fused and unfused can't coexist.

As for the parallel neutral path formed by the neutral being bonded in the CT cabinet and the switch, that's true. But it is also how it would be with a 200 amp meter pan and disconnect. It is in fact required. I don't have the code article in front of me, but each service disconnect is required to have to MBJ in it. The CT cabinet is metering equipment and under the jurisdiction of the POCO. They usually require the neutral to be bonded in their equipment.

I don't see any Myers hubs on the can where the pipes go inside the building.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> The unfused conductors passing the fused conductors in the switch is pretty typical. I wouldnt worry about it. It is within service gutters that fused and unfused can't coexist.
> 
> As for the parallel neutral path formed by the neutral being bonded in the CT cabinet and the switch, that's true. But it is also how it would be with a 200 amp meter pan and disconnect. It is in fact required. I don't have the code article in front of me, but each service disconnect is required to have to MBJ in it. The CT cabinet is metering equipment and under the jurisdiction of the POCO. They usually require the neutral to be bonded in their equipment.
> 
> I don't see any Myers hubs on the can where the pipes go inside the building.




That I understand but it calls for an additional EGC between the switch and the CT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

cl219um said:


> Looks really low. Poco here wants meter 3' to 5'. Do you still have to run mast up for overhead for them? Is that a driveway or road? Would need protection from physical damage?




No it comes out of the gutter that's cut off in the pic to the right of the CT. This install is incomplete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

AHJ around here would say nogo to this for the reason that conduit should not
enter the top of NEMA 3R rated equipment without the UL listing of a hub ( and
they would not allow a hub to be used if there were no pre-drilled holes for the
hub...that is to say factory drilled)


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dash Dingo said:


> That I understand but it calls for an additional EGC between the switch and the CT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be a bonding jumper more than an EGC, because the CT cabinet is service equipment. In other words, you put bond bushings on both sides of the nipple from the CT and jump them together and then to the neutral.

Yes it creates a parallel path but it is short and required. Avoidable with PVC nipples.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> It would be a bonding jumper more than an EGC, because the CT cabinet is service equipment. In other words, you put bond bushings on both sides of the nipple from the CT and jump them together and then to the neutral.
> 
> Yes it creates a parallel path but it is short and required. Avoidable with PVC nipples.


I like the cheaper version of bonding locknuts.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

....


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

AcidTrip said:


> ....


I know, the Kotex joke has already been done, and there still isn't an option to cancel a post, what gives?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

joebanana said:


> I know, the Kotex joke has already been done, and there still isn't an option to cancel a post, what gives?




i thought the OP had metered with unmetered conductors but did not, my mistake.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

AcidTrip said:


> i thought the OP had metered with unmetered conductors but did not, my mistake.


My point being, why isn't there an option to completely cancel a post in cases like that? I think there have incidences where "we've" posted something only to find the previous post was along the same line. Maybe not, just sayin'.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> AHJ around here would say nogo to this for the reason that conduit should not
> enter the top of NEMA 3R rated equipment without the UL listing of a hub ( and
> they would not allow a hub to be used if there were no pre-drilled holes for the
> hub...that is to say factory drilled)


Not even a myers hub???


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

joebanana said:


> My point being, why isn't there an option to completely cancel a post in cases like that? I think there have incidences where "we've" posted something only to find the previous post was along the same line. Maybe not, just sayin'.



I say we start a petition :thumbsup:


----------

